# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Επίγειας & Δορυφ. Λήψης >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] EDISION HDMI MODULATOR lite

## gRooV

Ψηφιακός μονοκάναλος HDMI διαμορφωτής, με έξοδο Επίγειου ψηφιακού DVB-T VHF/UHF MPEG4 σήματος. Διαθέτει έτοιμες και πολύ εύκολες ρυθμίσεις για κάθε τύπο εγκατάστασης. Απο κάθε συσκευή με HDMI έξοδο (δέκτες δορυφορικού & επίγειου ψηφιακού τηλεοπτικού σήματος, κάμερες, DVD, DVR και κάθε άλλη πηγή-συσκευή εξόδου σήματος HDMI) παράγει MPEG4 ΕΠΙΓΕΙΟ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ σήμα έως FULL HIGH DEFINITION 1080p, με επιλογή εξόδου σε μπάντα VHF ή UHF. Παρέχει εξαιρετική ποιότητα σήματος στην έξοδο του, σε συνδυασμό με αξιόπιστη λειτουργία και σταθερή απόδοση, σε κάθε διάταξη εγκατάστασης. Διαθέτει USB θύρα για λειτουργία CONFIG DATA. H ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ FAST PRE-CONFIG, παρέχει 50 ΕΤΟΙΜΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ID, για πολύ εύκολο προγραμματισμό, όταν έχουμε πάνω απο 1 συσκευή στην ίδια εγκατάσταση.
Σφραγισμένο στο κουτί του, αχρησιμοποίητο!
Τιμή: 70€ (+3€ μεταφορικά αν πρόκεται για αποστολή και +2€ αντικαταβολη)

----------

